# Top College Basketball Venues



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

It is summer time again, and once again, lets talk about what are the top college basketball venues. I know we talk about this every summer. But is fun to go back and see what is everyones's opions on this topic. It is fun to go back, and argue about this topic. 

My top 5. It may had change over the past year

1-Allen Field House
2-Cameron Indoor Stadium
3-Gallagher-Iba
4-Rupp Arena
5-The Pitt


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

- AFH
- Cameron
- Rupp
- Gonzaga's new dog pound. I don't know what it's called, but gotta love a place where your team's never lost!


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

TM said:


> - AFH
> - Cameron
> - Rupp
> - Gonzaga's new dog pound. I don't know what it's called, but gotta love a place where your team's never lost!



It's called the Mccarthy Alethic Center I think.

1-K2(Kennell 2, Gonzaga's arena)
2-Allen Field house
3-Cameron 
4-Rupp Arena
5-I can't remeber what it is called but it is the one underground, I think it is for New Mexico?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Ghost said:


> It's called the Mccarthy Alethic Center I think.
> 
> 1-K2(Kennell 2, Gonzaga's arena)
> 2-Allen Field house
> ...



The Pitt is for NM


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

to not have Carrier Dome on lists is just crazy we got the highest atten and we are nick named "The Loud House"


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Four_Season_Hustler said:


> to not have Carrier Dome on lists is just crazy we got the highest atten and we are nick named "The Loud House"



Highest Attendence is because is is mainly a Football Field.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Four_Season_Hustler said:


> to not have Carrier Dome on lists is just crazy we got the highest atten and we are nick named "The Loud House"



I have other factors than highest attn comes in play for top college venues. No Particular order.

1-Tradition
2-History
3-Home Field Advantage
4-Primary basketball arenas
5-Attendance


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Although Stan Heath has done his best to tame it, Bud Walton Arena rocks.

1-Tradition = Arkansas basketball. One National Championship, Six Final Four Appearances, Nine Appearances in the Elite Eight, 14 Appearances in the Sweet 16, 27 NCAA Tournament Bids, 39 NCAA Tournament Victories, 24 Postseason Tournament Appearances since 1977. Tradition speaks for itself.
2-History = Forty minutes of hell, the Triplets. Most special moment? Probably Oliver Miller blocking Shaq on a game winning shot attempt.
3-Home Field Advantage = Refs have covered their ears during timeouts. Just because Stan heath stinks doesn't mean the Arena does as well. Not many people can bring themselves to cheer for that crap.
4-Primary Basketball Arenas = What?
5-Attendance = Consistently one of the best in the nation.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Smithian said:


> Although Stan Heath has done his best to tame it, Bud Walton Arena rocks.
> 
> 
> 4-Primary Basketball Arenas = What?
> .



aka carrier dome


Bud Walton Arena is one of the best, but not in my top 5. Is is a fiarly new arena?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I went to Thompson-Boling Arena in Knoxville a couple of years ago and it was rockin' and that was before they got Pearl. I could imagine that it would be unreal now.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Pearl is one of a kind...

_"I'm your coach, and this is your team, and we're gonna kick their......." - Pearl speaking at the pep rally prior to their game against the Florida Gators_

:laugh:


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Well, I've only been to three College Basketball arenas and it's just not fair for me to rank arenas that I haven't actually been too. By reputation I'd have to consider

Indiana Assembly Hall
Illinois Assembly Hall
Breslin Arena
Dean Dome
Allen Field House
Rupp Arena

I've been to the Kohl Center a number of times and it's okay; the student section is the smallest in the Big Ten and the alumni kind of suck to be honest. For hockey it's elite, but for Basketball it's above average, but not great.

I went to Cameron once, it was this year against Maryland and I was in the student section. Absolutely amazing experience. I also really like the idea of having the students on the floor and the alumni in the upper deck, so the noise is right on top of the court. Also, the arena being so small enhances the experience in my opinion.

I've also been to the Bradley Center a number of times for Marquette, and while the non-students are much better than Kohl and probably Cameron, it's just a terrible college arena. It's meant for people to watch NBA Games and sit on their hands.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> I went to Cameron once, it was this year against Maryland and I was in the student section. Absolutely amazing experience. I also really like the idea of having the students on the floor and the alumni in the upper deck, so the noise is right on top of the court. Also, the arena being so small enhances the experience in my opinion.


Your've gotta be able to stand for an entire half, including TO's, too. It's ridiculous how close those "seats" are in the student section. I went when pre-air condition Cameron. That was wild.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Not even Williams Arena? Sure, it is so different from others, but indeed unique in their own ways.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Where's that?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Home of the Golden Gophers. It may not be top 10, let alone 15 among many people's opinions.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Four_Season_Hustler said:


> to not have Carrier Dome on lists is just crazy we got the highest atten and we are nick named "The Loud House"


The Carrier Dome lacks the "intimacy" of many other great college arenas (it is just too far from the court).

Certainly not one of the best in the states.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Williams arena of Minnesota is one of my top 10 on the bottom half with Palesta in Philly, freedom Hall, Assembly hall of Indiana, and Florida's


----------



## TheHawkGoesMarchingIn (Jan 14, 2006)

The Palestra


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Juxtaposed said:


> Home of the Golden Gophers. It may not be top 10, let alone 15 among many people's opinions.


Home of the legendary raised court. My friends at Minnesota always joke that if a star player plays like garbage in Minnesota it's because they were disoriented by the raised court.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

that thing's gotta be a liability. i'm surprised they still have it.


----------

